# Wedding Feast Smoked Salmon



## smoked alaskan (Jul 14, 2016)

Just in time for my wedding this coming weekend my brother sent me a 80 lb. box of fresh caught Kenai River Reds !

I've been away from Alaska for 4 years, this is the first Red Salmon I've had since I left and wanted to share some with our wedding guests.

Started with five fillets













13600199_574225306118350_4773111772656342930_n.jpg



__ smoked alaskan
__ Jul 14, 2016






Made a simple brine -

1 cup non-iodized salt

1 1/2 cups brown sugar

1/2 cup lemon juice

2 tsp ground ginger

2 tsp black pepper

1 gallon water

chunked up the fish and ziplocked em in the brine 24 hours













13619943_574302456110635_7274035050697610168_n.jpg



__ smoked alaskan
__ Jul 14, 2016






Rinse, pat dry and wait for the pelicle...













13615203_574755812731966_5703371104771547326_n.jpg



__ smoked alaskan
__ Jul 14, 2016






Racked em up













13658991_574755786065302_2978925197601122122_n.jpg



__ smoked alaskan
__ Jul 14, 2016






And...here...we...go......













13692687_574765872730960_3478199928297239445_n.jpg



__ smoked alaskan
__ Jul 14, 2016






Ran about 180* using hickory chips

5 hours later..... perfection !













13726757_574823379391876_3729953682649623606_n.jpg



__ smoked alaskan
__ Jul 14, 2016


















13707686_574823409391873_8793438887002944991_n.jpg



__ smoked alaskan
__ Jul 14, 2016






The wedding ceremony and feast are this Saturday.  I'll post some pics of the spread afterwards. God Bless y'all !!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 14, 2016)

Man does that look good!

Congrats on your upcoming wedding!

Take plenty of photo's!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 14, 2016)

Looks great! Congratulations!


----------



## akdutchguy (Jul 14, 2016)

Looks good. I have never used hickory for salmon. How did it turn out?  I still prefer the copper river reds over Kenai, But I wouldn't turn down fish either. Nice job. 
Jason


----------



## pitbulmom (Jul 14, 2016)

Looks awesome!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Congrats on your upcoming Wedding! Hope your lives are filled with many, many years of Happiness!

Salmon looks awesome! Would LOVE to get my hands on some Alaska Salmon!


----------



## smoked alaskan (Jul 15, 2016)

Thanks much Al, will do on the pics for sure !

Here's one of the meats and cheeses ( and 1 very cute ham ) I've been working on for the last couple months.













13716257_575216406019240_5392048982956041105_n.jpg



__ smoked alaskan
__ Jul 15, 2016






This is 8 racks of ribs, 5 lbs tyaki pork loin, 5 lbs bbq loin, 12 lbs chicken,a gallon of beans, 3 lbs of deer jerky and about 5 lbs of various cheeses


----------



## smoked alaskan (Jul 15, 2016)

Thanks DS !


----------



## smoked alaskan (Jul 15, 2016)

Thank ya Dutch ! 

It came out excellent. If you like sweeter fish ya might want to add an extra cup of sugar, either brown or white.  As far as the wood chips I like the bite hickory gives to salmon. I've used other woods but hickory for salmon is my favorite.


----------



## smoked alaskan (Jul 15, 2016)

Thank you Mom !


----------

